# Champignon Brands!!



## Nashty87 (Feb 10, 2021)

Still new to this, can anyone explain this to me please. Whats going on with the ask and bid compared to the trade price?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

tongue in cheek- maybe investors have been sampling the companies offerings. 

Usually bid and ask deals, only when they result in a trade, give rise to a shift in the trading price. You can have bids and asks that may be wide apart, and if no trades, no share price move.

In thinly traded stocks people can put up limit sell offers and limit buy offers that can be apart and never will transact as a trade, but can still show as level 2 trade info, as I understand it. 
I am far from an expert on this, and would welcome the input from wiser minds on this.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Nashty87 said:


> Still new to this, can anyone explain this to me please. Whats going on with the ask and bid compared to the trade price?


Think you need to be a little more specific .... what was the bid/ask vs last trade price that has you questioning it?


----------

